# Great Desserts from Josie aka 'SmokingVegasBaby"



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 2, 2015)

Last weekend, I catered my brother-in-law's retirement party.  His party had a Las Vegas Night theme.  My sister named all of the desserts to fit the theme of the party! Here's the link to "Booker's Las Vegas Night Retirement Party"  http://wp.me/p4AV80-wk

"Money Bags Cupcakes" 

Red Velvet cupcakes topped with Hazelnut Cream Cheese Frosting













IMG_1693-1 MORE CUPCAKES.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jun 2, 2015






Double Chocolate cupcakes filled with Chocolate Fudge topped with Chocolate Mousse Frosting













IMG_1696-1 CHOCOLATE MOUSE CUPCAKES.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jun 2, 2015






"The Dominoes"

Double Decker Brownies













IMG_4120.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Jun 2, 2015






Have a blessed week my smoking friends!  Josie aka SmokingVegasBaby


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2015)

You are a talented lady Josie....  A beautiful party.....     And those gorgeous kids...       Dave


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 2, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You are a talented lady Josie.... A beautiful party..... And those gorgeous kids... Dave


thanks Dave.  I feel truly blessed with ALL 11 of my grandbabies.  There's never a dull moment when they come over!  

Last weekend I made a cooking video with my youngest granddaughter, Kai she is a real ham in front of the camera.

Wonder where she gets that from LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's Kai's video 

Take care my friend.

Josie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow I just gained ten pounds looking at that spread! Nice job Josie! I bet everyone enjoyed everything you made!


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh my teethe hurt and I want to gamble,hope you saved some. Nice job Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wow I just gained ten pounds looking at that spread! Nice job Josie! I bet everyone enjoyed everything you made!


YES my goodies were enjoyed by all especially the kids!  Good thing there was an amazing DJ there playing some great music.  Because all those kids were bouncing off the wall from the sugar high LOL.....

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> Oh my teethe hurt and I want to gamble,hope you saved some. Nice job Josie


Thanks tropics.......so sorry your teeth are hurting!  didn't save any because it disappeared as soon as I set everything out...........

Josie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow!!!

A lot of awesome looking Desserts going down there!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And it looks like All the Ladies in your family are Beautiful Too!!!

Great Thread, Josie!!-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## boykjo (Jun 2, 2015)

Yummmmm yummmms


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 2, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Yummmmm yummmms









thanks boykjo


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> A lot of awesome looking Desserts going down there!!!
> 
> ...


thanks Bear............and thanks for the points 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Josie


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2015)

I am sorry to have to tell you this, Josie, but I have carefully analyzed these dessert pictures and have determined them to be so good as to be illegal. I must insist you send them all to me and I will see to it they disposed of appropriately.

It's the least I can do.

Disco


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 3, 2015)

Disco said:


> I am sorry to have to tell you this, Josie, but I have carefully analyzed these dessert pictures and have determined them to be so good as to be illegal. I must insist you send them all to me and I will see to it they disposed of appropriately.
> 
> It's the least I can do.
> 
> Disco


LOL Disco.......now that is funny!  So glad you are willing to dispose of my "illegal desserts"


----------



## ajbert (Jun 3, 2015)

Quite the spread and your little Kai is a natural in front of the camera!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jun 4, 2015)

AJBert said:


> Quite the spread and your little Kai is a natural in front of the camera!


thanks AJBert.  my little granddaughter is a real ham!


----------

